
React Native 0.63.0 - rvz
https://reactnative.dev/blog/2020/07/06/version-0.63
======
matchbok
For a website about a mobile dev tool, that website is horrible on mobile.
With the fixed header and footer I only see about 50% of the content, which
makes scrolling a huge pain.

Note to any web dev: fixed headers are rarely a good idea.

